# General > General Chat >  hunter education online practice test.

## oneraindog

im not bragging when i say i passed without studying because it wasnt very hard. its mostly all common sense. 

it kind of makes me worry a little.

----------


## crashdive123

Link????????

----------


## Rick

It would be a LOT harder if there were a link. This way it's pretty easy. I passed, too.

----------


## oneraindog

https://www.hunter-ed.com/cgi-local/...tice.cgi?st=wa

zing

----------


## Rick

I didn't miss a single one but they had a few wrong.

----------


## oneraindog

what did they have wrong?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Link????????





> It would be a LOT harder if there were a link. This way it's pretty easy. I passed, too.


 Duh......Maybe that's the test. To see if you can hunt down the site. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

> what did they have wrong?


Well....er....uh....okay, I missed a couple. Are you happy now?

----------


## oneraindog

> Well....er....uh....okay, I missed a couple. Are you happy now?


doh. you got me again you son of a-

----------


## brotter0126

hello everyone

----------


## RangerXanatos

Hello, brotter0126.  Care to introduce yourself in the introduction section of the forum?  Here is the link -> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

----------


## pete lynch

All I got from that link is "Page Not Found".

----------


## Rick

Well, he did post it 4 years ago so it's probably been pulled.

----------


## RandyRhoads

Lmfao hello new guy, what a place to say hi, on a 4 year old post.....

----------


## James96

Hi my name is Jimmy 
I am very busy due to two jobs and due to that I hardly attend my classes and for that I used this DELICIOUS SPAM and that makes it very easy for me to go with the flow of my work.

----------

